
24 Amazon workers sent to hospital after robot accidentally unleashes bear spray - smacktoward
https://abcnews.go.com/US/24-amazon-workers-hospital-bear-repellent-accident/story?id=59625712
======
sumguysr
The uprising has begun

------
nwni
Just add another if man

------
needcaffeine
“accidentally”

